# γίνεται χαμός



## infozas

Hello, 
I do not understand this expression in the following passage:

Δημήτρης:	Εγώ πηγαίνω σε ένα πάρτι στο Χαλάνδρι. Θέλεις να έρθεις μαζί μου;
ΞΕΝΟΦΩΝ:	Μπορώ να έρθω κι εγώ;
Μαρία:	Ναι αμέ ! Δεν έχω να κάνω τίποτα σήμερα και βαριέμαι! Θα έχει κόσμο εκεί;
Δημήτρης:	Ναι, ναι. Ο φίλος μου ο Κώστας, έχει γενέθλια και θα γίνει χαμός!

Any help is highly appreciated 
Thanks in advance!
Alberto


----------



## Eltheza

Hi infozas!

*Θα γίνει χαμός* means any of the following:

*All Hell will break loose*
*There'll be chaos*
*It'll be a riot*
*Things will be crazy*
*It'll be total madness* (and other idioms which have the same general meaning!)

I hope you get the idea;-))!


----------



## Eltheza

Just to add, Alberto, that this expression can have both a positive and a negative sense.

In your example, it has a 'good' meaning, *"It'll be wild!"*

In other situations, it could mean something like, *"The shit will hit the fan!"*


----------



## spyroware

Building on what Eltheza said:

Χαμός means mayhem. It can also mean loss. 

The expression γίνεται χαμός has a few uses:

In a positive sense it's something young people would use to describe their fun outings/parties/activities. The English phrases I'd use are: It'll be wild, we'll have a blast, things will get crazy, or it's gonna be legendery.

In the negative sense it's best translated as "all hell broke/will break loose" eg Άκουσα ο Χ με έβρισε, όταν τον ξαναδώ θα γίνει χαμός.

Οften though it simply means "very crowded" eg Στα μαγαζιά γίνεται χαμός κάθε Σάββατο πρωί.

In your case it's case #1 and #3


----------



## elineo

Συνώνυμα που ίσως βοηθήσουν: Θα γίνει της τρελ(λ)ής/ της Πόπης/ της πουτάνας / το έλα να δεις


----------



## Eltheza

Just to add another one! My students in Athens used to say sometimes: *Θα γίνει της Κατίνας!*


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ή "Θα γίνει της Κορέας" (ξαναγίνεται επίκαιρο τώρα).
Μόνο με την αρνητική σημασία, νομίζω.


----------



## diamanti

Όμορφη η γλώσσα άμα δε γλείφει!

Προσθέτω:
*Θα καεί το πελεκούδι! **Θα το κάψουμε!*
*Θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο!*
*Θα γίνει κόλαση (Τέξας-Κούγκι)!*
*Ανάστα ο Κύριος!*
*Έγινε της πουτάνας (το κάγκελο)!*
*Της κακομοίρας!*
*Θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος!*
*Πάθαμε κολούμπρα!*
*Γίναμε μύλος (κώλος, βίδες, μπίλιες)!*


----------



## Δημήτρης

diamanti said:


> Όμορφη η γλώσσα άμα δε γλείφει!
> 
> Προσθέτω:
> *Θα καεί το πελεκούδι! **Θα το κάψουμε!* Θετικό
> *Θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο!* Αρνητικό
> *Θα γίνει κόλαση (Τέξας-Κούγκι)!* Ανάλογα με την περίσταση
> *Ανάστα ο Κύριος!* Ανάλογα με την περίσταση
> *Έγινε της πουτάνας (το κάγκελο)!* Κυρίως αρνητικό
> *Της κακομοίρας!* Αρνητικό
> *Θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος!* Αρνητικό
> *Πάθαμε κολούμπρα!* ??
> *Γίναμε μύλος (κώλος, βίδες, μπίλιες)!* Αρνητικό



Πρόσθεσα κάποιες σημάνσεις για λόγους ασφαλείας ώστε να μην χρησιμοποιήσουν τις φράσεις σε λάθος περίσταση όσοι τώρα τις μαθαίνουν.


----------

